# RAD Testumgebung 5.1



## The_S (8. Aug 2006)

Tach,

wir sind hier seit geschlagenen 1,5 Tagen daran bei mir (überall anders gehts) am PC die 5.1 Testumgebung für den Rational Application Developer einzurichten. Es wurde in dieser Reihenfolge installiert:

RAD
Fixpack 1
Testumgebung 5
Testumgebung 5.1

aber RAD findet die 5.1 Testumgebung einfach net.

In den Server Preferences ist eine 5.1 Websphere Portal eingerichtet, dass auf den Application- und den Portal-Server zeigt.

Falls jemand sowas standardmäßig macht, gibts da was besonderes zu beachten? OS ist Win XP Prof.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2006)

Hm..mein RAD läuft soweit:

RAD 6.0
Fixpack 1
UTE 5.0
UTE 5.1

ich such mal kurz nach dem Migrationguide..moment


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2006)

bei allen anderen Kollegen gehts ja auch, nur bei mir net :cry: . Danke!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2006)

erstmal hier:
http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=swg21219986&aid=1

Sicher dass du alle Fixpacks u.s.w. drauf hast? Was sagt die log bei der Installation?
Ich hatte das Problem auch mal.

Sicher dass du im RAD alles korrekt eingestellt hast?
Hast du den Namen vom Testenvironment umbenannt?
Von WebSphere Portal 5.1 Stub nach WebSphere Portal 5.1 oder so? Sonst geht's glaub auch nicht.
Bei den Setup-CDs gibts _irgendwo_ ein Migration Guide. Find den aber leider grade nicht


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2006)

Hast du sämtliche Updates über den RPU (Rational Product Updater) gezogen ?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2006)

hab's doch noch gefunden:

$RATIONAL_HOME/SDP/6.0/rad_prod/install.html
Chapter 11


```
Chapter 11. Installing the WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1
The portal test environment allows you to test portal applications from the workbench. Version 5.1 provides new functionality over version 5.0, and is supported on all the Windows environments supported for Rational Application Developer. It is also supported on Red Hat Enterprise Linux Workstation, Version 3.0. 

Note:
WebSphere Application Sever 5.1 is automatically installed with the WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1. 
Installing from the CD-ROM 

You must have Rational Application Developer installed before you can install the portal test environment. We recommend that you stop Rational Application Developer before you start the portal test environment installation. 

To install the WebSphere Portal Test Environment 5.1, follow these steps: 

If you have installed any of WebSphere Application Server, WebSphere Portal, WebSphere Application Server Integrated Test Environment, or WebSphere Portal integrated test environment, ensure all of them are stopped and ensure you stop any HTTP servers. Otherwise, the installation may fail. 
Insert the setup CD of WebSphere Portal 5.1. (The portal test environment cannot be installed from the main Rational Application Developer installation launchpad.) 
On Windows systems, the installation program should automatically launch. If it does not, run the install.bat file from the root of the installation CD. On Linux systems, run install.sh from the root of the installation CD. 
Select the language you want the installation program run in and click OK to continue 
Read the information in the Welcome page of the installation program and click Next. 
Accept the license agreement and click Next 
Select the Test Environment radio button and click Next. 
Note:
Depending on your platform, you may receive an error message indicating the operating system prerequisite check failed. This happens because some operating systems (for example, Red Hat Enterprise Linux Workstation Version 3.0) are only supported in the portal test environment. You can safely ignore this message -- click OK to continue with the installation. 
Accept the default installation directory for WebSphere Application Server V5.1, or browse to select a new one, and click Next. The default installation directory is C:\Program Files\Portal51UTE\AppServer for Windows and opt/Portal51UTE/AppServer for Linux. Unless you do not have enough space, the default installation directory is recommended. 
Accept the default installation directory for the Portal Test Environment, or browse to select a new one, and click Next. The default installation directory is C:\Program Files\Portal51UTE\PortalServer for Windows and opt/Portal51UTE/PortalServer for Linux. Unless you do not have enough space, the default installation directory is recommended. 
Specify the user ID and password that you want to use with the Portal Test Environment. Click Next. 
Review the information in the summary screen and click Next 
When you are prompted to, insert the appropriate WebSphere Portal 5.1 CD and specify its drive location. 
When the installation is finished, click Finish to close the installation program. 
Notes: 

Virtual memory/swap space for Linux: When you install WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1 to Linux, you should have 3 GB of swap space available. Insufficient swap space can cause lengthy installation times. 
Disabling contents management and personalization: It will take about two hours to install WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1 to a medium class of desktop machine (Pentium 4 and 2GHz CPU). If you don't need to use contents management and personalization for WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1, you can disable to install these components by using following option for install.bat (WebSphere Portal version 5.1 install program) . This will shorten the installation time. 
 install.bat -W wpcpInstallSequence.active=false -W config.arguments=-DskipCM=true 

 install.sh -W wpcpInstallSequence.active=false -W config.arguments=-DskipCM=true 

Refer to the online help file "Configuring the WebSphere Portal Test Environment V5.1" for information about configuring Portal Test Environment 5.1 to work with Rational Application Developer. 

Installing from electronic images 

To facilitate the installation of software, create the appropriate directory, and then download and extract the contents of each file into that directory. 


Note:
You must download, extract, and run the images on the same platform that the image supports. For example, if the title of an image lists only Windows, you can download, extract, and run that image on a Windows system only. 
The following CD images are required for WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1: 

 cdSetup, cd1-1, cd1-2, cd1-15, cd2, cd3. 
 cdSetup, cd1-3, cd1-4, cd1-16, cd2, cd3. 
Perform the following steps to create the appropriate directories and download the files: 

Create a directory for each image that you will download . 
Create new directories within a common directory on the same machine, and name the new directories according to the corresponding disc identifier that is provided in the title, preceded by the characters cd. For example, cdSetup, cd1-1, cd1-2, and so on. 

Windows example: Create a common directory (for example, Portal_images) and create the following directories within the common directory: cdSetup, cd1-1, cd1-2, cd1-15, cd2, cd3. 
Linux example: Create a common directory (for example, Portal_images) and create the following directories within the common directory: cdSetup, cd1-3, cd1-4, cd1-16, cd2, cd3. 
Download each image and extract the contents. 
Download each image into its own directory. The steps shown below provide instructions on how to download and extract a specific image. These steps use the following image as an example: 
WebSphere Portal V5.1 - Setup Manager for Windows and Linux (Setup) for Brazilian Portuguese, French, German, International English, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Simplified Chinese, Spanish, Traditional Chinese



File Name C7003ML.zip


To download and extract the contents of this image, perform the following steps: 

Create a directory named cdSetup. 
Download C7003ML.zip into the cdSetup directory. 
Extract the files from C50JMML.zip into the cdSetup directory. 
When you are ready to install the extracted images, refer to the "Installing from the CD-ROM" section above. 
Using DB2 or Oracle database as the WebSphere Portal configuration repository 

By default, WebSphere Portal V5.1 Test Environment installs and uses the Cloudscape database to store information about user identities, credentials, and permissions for accessing portal resources. Cloudscape is a WebSphere Portal built-in Java database that is well suited to basic portal environments. 

To install and configure a DB2 or Oracle database, please refer to the WebSphere Portal V5.1 InfoCenter at [url]www.ibm.com/websphere/portal/library[/url]. You can find the instructions in the WebSphere Portal version 5.1 InfoCenter under Configuring > Database. Note that when referring to the configuration instructions in the InfoCenter, <wp_root> in the InfoCenter corresponds to the installation directory of the WebSphere Portal 5.1 Test Environment, and <was_root> in the InfoCenter corresponds to the installation directory of WebSphere Application Server V5.1 (see above for the default locations). Also, to verify the database connection, you will create the WebSphere Portal 5.1 Test Environment and start the server, instead of following the steps in the InfoCenter. 

Configuring the WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1 

You need to configure Portal Test Environment 5.1 to work with Rational Application Developer as follows: 

Start Rational Application Developer. 
From the menu bar, select Window > Preferences > Server > Installed Runtimes. The Installed Server Runtime Environments page appears. 
Select WebSphere Portal v5.1 stub and select Edit. The Edit Server Runtime page appears. 
Change the name to WebSphere Portal v5.1 and specify the WebSphere Portal Location and WebSphere Application Server Location. (For example, C:\Program Files\Portal51UTE\PortalServer and C:\Program Files\Portal51UTE\AppServer respectively). 
Click Finish and click OK. 
Uninstalling the V5.1 portal test environment 

To uninstall the portal test environment, follow these steps: 

Go to the directory where you have installed the portal test environment. 
Go to the PortalServer\uninstall subdirectory and run the uninstall application. 
Follow the on-screen instructions. 
In some cases, such as an aborted installation, the uninstaller might not be completed and functional. In these cases, you will need to complete the uninstallation manually. Refer to the WebSphere Portal V5.1 InfoCenter for details on manually uninstalling WebSphere Portal Test Environment version 5.1.
```


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erstmal hier:
> http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=swg21219986&aid=1



danke, schaus mir nach Feierabend mal an. Momentan kann ich auch mit der 5.0er Testumgebung arbeiten, aber die 5.1er sollte auch irgendwann mal laufen 



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sicher dass du alle Fixpacks u.s.w. drauf hast?



ich hab den 1. Fixpack installiert, sonst keinen. Bei nem anderen Kollegen läufts ohne jeglichen Fixpack. Meinst das könnte daran liegen? Wollte sowieso mal alle fixpacks installieren, aber da ich grad an nem Projekt arbeit, dass gestern Termin hatte und ich erst heute mittag anfangen konnte, werd ich das vermutlich erst machen können wenn ich mal mehr Luft habe.



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was sagt die log bei der Installation?



Alles Problemlos abgelaufen



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sicher dass du im RAD alles korrekt eingestellt hast?



naja, da muss ma normal net viel einrichten. RAD installieren, Fixpack drauf, 5er Testumgebung, 5.1er Testumgebung alten Workspace kopiert und darauf verweisen fertig. So liefs bis jetzt eigentlich immer. Hams auch mal mit nem komplett neuen Workspace versucht.



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du den Namen vom Testenvironment umbenannt?
> Von WebSphere Portal 5.1 Stub nach WebSphere Portal 5.1 oder so? Sonst geht's glaub auch nicht.



Ne, aber hä? Wo umbenennen?



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei den Setup-CDs gibts _irgendwo_ ein Migration Guide. Find den aber leider grade nicht



CDs sind grad im Umlauf, sobald sie wieder den Weg zu mir gefunden haben werdsch ma gucken  . Aber soweit erstmal danke  .


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du sämtliche Updates über den RPU (Rational Product Updater) gezogen ?



jup

Les es mir nach Feierabend ma durch. Jetzt muss ich erstma hier schauen dass ich vorran komm. Danke aufjedenfall nochmal


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2006)

Jo siehst ja, hab den teil des Installation/Migration Guides reinkopiert. so hats bei mir auch geklappt. 
Bei mir lags daran dass die Testumgebung "WebSphere Portal 5.1 Test Environment *Stub*" geheiste hat..oder so ähnlich.
Alles dem Guide zu entnehmen


----------

